# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.5 Released ★★★★★

## 4gsmmaroc

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.2.5 ?* *New!!*    Spreadtrum new Flash ICs addedMstar new Flash ICs addedMstar 85xx unlcok function improvedMTK 6235 (some special) Read bugs fixedMTK new Flash ICs addedMTK bootloader 7 updatedOther small report bugs fixed    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*Version of 3.2.5 request install Suite version 2.1.0 at first, As usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Best regards !  
Mcnbox

----------

